# i think he is cheating



## speedy (Aug 12, 2009)

Please help me live with peace of mind


----------



## pgk453 (Jul 20, 2009)

Feeling like you might be crazy? Well, I would want to know the truth am if he is cheating ... move on!


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

What is making you think he is??? There is usually a reason for having doubt and if you find out he is say adios!


----------



## pgk453 (Jul 20, 2009)

You cannot have peace of mind until you know the truth. I know women who's guys brought home STD's to them. You have the right to know and not except it


----------

